# Vizsla puppy birth weights?



## Heffo1076 (Sep 11, 2016)

Hi everyone, we are due to get our Vizsla puppy on 26th November, they were born last week but the litter seems small in weight and wanted to see what others thought, one of the puppies was very small (170g) and sadly only survived a few days :'(. There were 8 puppies in total largest was 358g others 304g, 250g, 234g, 248g, 226g and 320g. 

I have read somewhere the average birth weight of a Vizsla is between 14-20 ounces and I know this is a guide but one of the girls which we are hoping to get is 250g is 8.8 ounces is my maths is correct (!) so it's quite a bit lower than the starting weight range. The mum and dad are good sizes, health tested etc..litter was born 1 day before their 'due' date.

Can anyone remember what their puppies birth weight was or from experience of owning Vizsla's feel this is something I should be concerned about and speak to the breeder about or can the weights vary that much? Or should I just see what weight they gain over the coming weeks as appreciate they may catch up?

Thanks in advance


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I would wait it out. Ask the breeder if this is the first litter for the dam. If not, she should know if smaller pups are normal for her and be able to point you to references from past litters.


----------



## Gingerwonder (Jul 12, 2020)

Heffo1076 said:


> Hi everyone, we are due to get our Vizsla puppy on 26th November, they were born last week but the litter seems small in weight and wanted to see what others thought, one of the puppies was very small (170g) and sadly only survived a few days :'(. There were 8 puppies in total largest was 358g others 304g, 250g, 234g, 248g, 226g and 320g.
> 
> I have read somewhere the average birth weight of a Vizsla is between 14-20 ounces and I know this is a guide but one of the girls which we are hoping to get is 250g is 8.8 ounces is my maths is correct (!) so it's quite a bit lower than the starting weight range. The mum and dad are good sizes, health tested etc..litter was born 1 day before their 'due' date.
> 
> ...


Hi, we’re hoping to get our pup in a few weeks’ time and had the same concern about the puppies birth weights as many of them seemed to be on the very small side. How’s your dog doing now? Our breeder is reputable and seems to know the right thing to do so I’m not too worried, but curious to hear how your pup grew and is today! Thanks!


----------



## PinDave (Jul 1, 2020)

Maui was of a litter of 9, and I’ve heard that the larger the litter, the smaller the newborn pups. I have no idea of his birthweight... the breeder only said that they look like little sausages when they are born!

Maui’s 15 weeks old now and weighs 20 lbs. (9.1 kg), he’s happy and healthy, and growing steadily.


----------



## Gingerwonder (Jul 12, 2020)

Thanks for sharing your experience with Maui! He looks super cute 
It looks like the dam's pups from previous litters were small too, and she's had ten which is a large litter so expect they would be on the small side anyway. They all seem to be doing well now and I trust the breeder we've picked to let us know if there was an issue. Also expect them all to start filling up when they start on raw food soon


----------



## PinDave (Jul 1, 2020)

Here’s Maui now:


----------



## Gingerwonder (Jul 12, 2020)

How can they be so gorgeous AND adorable at once?  Can't wait to get ours.


----------

